# Schecter Damien 7 vs Omen 7 extreme



## Petar (Oct 5, 2006)

Ok, so to cut to te chase..

*both bolt on

*both basswood..

*Damien 26,5vs 25,5 Omen scale..not of the greatest importance, but i would prefere standard 25,5 lenght, cause i should stay in reg tuning..

*inlays & binding - both are nice, Damians bats are nicer, but again, it doesnty have the binding..

*EMG hz-s vs Schecter alnico PUs..again..not so important..i have red that in Hz cavities fit other EMGs..and Schecter passives fit standard passive pickups (Dimarzios, for example)..i guess both of these stocks are mediocrety..so, again, not important..

So far, they are pretty much equal..

BUT..
*THE MOST IMPORTANT PART- STAYING IN TUNE FUNCIONALITY!!! i need help in here..!!!
Damian has the Grover tuners, while Omen has the Schecter ones..
I guess the Grovers are better..?(i mean, the Damian is more expensive..)
Are the Schecter tuners any good..? Are they (and tuners generally) interchangable without mods?
I do a solo work A LOT..so that i need something that can withstand strong vibrato and stuff..
So, SS guys, help me please..!


----------



## gdbjr21 (Oct 5, 2006)

My omen is a 26.5 scale and has Grover tuners. Duncan designed pickups.
over all a solid guitar for the price. Just needs a little setup and you have yourself a good guitar. I guess the only real diff. is the pickups. and of course cosmetic stuff (paint and inlay). And whats the price diff.? $50.00 bucks.


----------



## Jason (Oct 5, 2006)

From what I have learned recently. The nut has more to do with a guitar staying in tune not the tuners.


----------



## Petar (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanx for the reps..
Nut..hm..i guess it is replacable..but, is it complicated..?
Considering cosmetical differences, the Omen is Omen extreme, so it has vector inlay, binding arround neck, body, and headstock, so, it is also very nice looking..
Still looking for opinions

I have just red that Omen 7 extreme is made in china..and Damien in Corea..
From what i know, corea should be much better quallity than china, but maybe not the case..i dunno..


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 6, 2006)

They are both pretty cheap guitars, why not by them both ?


----------



## Petar (Oct 6, 2006)

..i really hope that you are joking..if not, than i am sorry to say that your answer is the most stupid thing i have ever red..


----------



## Jeff (Oct 6, 2006)

Petar said:


> ..i really hope that you are joking..if not, than i am sorry to say that your answer is the most stupid thing i have ever red..



I thought it was a reasonable statement. And what does the color red have to do with something being stupid?


----------



## Jason (Oct 6, 2006)

Whatever you do DO NOT BUY A GUITAR FROM COREA!!! but I have found guitars from korea are pretty good tho


----------



## Invader (Oct 6, 2006)

Desecrated said:


> They are both pretty cheap guitars, why not by them both ?



Why waste your money on two cheap guitars when you can get a much better one for the same money.


----------



## Chris (Oct 6, 2006)

Let's get back to the topic at hand, please.


----------



## Petar (Oct 6, 2006)

First of all..
WHY, W H Y, i would start this topic, if i have the money to buy both of these, or a high priced one..???
If you can help me, thank you..but if not..
Don't waste your time on typing, please..

I can not believe how narrow minded some people can be..cause, you know, some people don't have that much money,so that they can not buy bunch of guitars, just to say so..
Instead, take only one, shut up, and play it...


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 6, 2006)

I would take the OMEN... so what that it is not so expensive.. You will love it aswell
Besides, no mather what gear do you have, Pro or not.. 
It counts what Can U play... !!


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 6, 2006)

use your money and have some cake and chocolat, I have heard that it is good for females with pms.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 6, 2006)

Desecrated said:


> use your money and have some cake and chocolat, I have heard that it is good for females with pms.



As amusing as that is, let's cut the guy some slack. I am guessing being from Serbia, his native language is not English, so he's probably just a little frustrated with not getting a straight answer. 

I'd get the Damien, between the two, because of the extended scale coolness.


----------



## Petar (Oct 7, 2006)

Its not the language what frustrates me..
People who are so narrow minded to understand that not everyone is capableof giving 1000s for a guitar..thats really scarry..
but, they are not worthy of mentioning..so i apologize..
Thank You Vegeta and Jeff for your input..i hope to hear more opinions..


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 7, 2006)

No problem .. helping others is nice...


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 7, 2006)

hmm.. What colors do the omen extreme come in?


----------



## Drew (Oct 7, 2006)

Desecrated said:


> use your money and have some cake and chocolat, I have heard that it is good for females with pms.



Make another asshole comment like that, and you're getting a three day suspension.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 7, 2006)

nm.. i found my own question.. Black cherry only =[[ Its nice, but not worth it for a $600 omen or whatever it is listed at lol


----------



## Jeff (Oct 8, 2006)

Petar said:


> Its not the language what frustrates me..
> People who are so narrow minded to understand that not everyone is capableof giving 1000s for a guitar..thats really scarry..
> but, they are not worthy of mentioning..so i apologize..
> Thank You Vegeta and Jeff for your input..i hope to hear more opinions..



What's the exchange rate there? Do you know if guitars are more expensive there than the States? 

I will say that even though you're on a budget, you might want to plan on pickup upgrades.....maybe not right away, but down the road. Generally the stock pickups on those series aren't the greatest. 

As far as the scale goes....take a look at some of the reviews of the Blackjack, Hellraiser, and even the Damien, and see what they have to say in regards to the scale. Most find the 26.5" quite manageable while having more clarity than 25.5".


----------



## Loomer (Oct 8, 2006)

I'd say omen. 

If you buy the cheaper guitar, you may have cash left over to upgrade it right then and there, like new pickups.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 8, 2006)

i'd say C7 Blackjack.. they're only 200-250$ more than the Omen/Damiens and about 10x the guitar.


----------



## Drew (Oct 9, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> i'd say C7 Blackjack.. they're only 200-250$ more than the Omen/Damiens and about 10x the guitar.



If you CAN swing the difference for a Blackjack C7, then do so - they're simply amazingly good guitars for the price, and the difference in price is going to be pretty close to what a good set of pickups will cost anyway. 

If not, my advice would be to take whichever of these two have passive pickups - it gives you more options when you eventually decide to replace them, and they're slightly more versatile pickups, IMO, than EMG's.


----------



## Krampusz (Feb 9, 2009)

This topic is very usefull for me because I want to buy an omen extrem 7, but if I can get something better with just a fiew bucks more, It's worth a try? Pls some guitar experts pls help us with theire holy advice. Sorry for the bad English.

Greetings from Transilvania!Rock on!!!


----------



## Shinto (Feb 9, 2009)

The newer Omen Extreme has a 26.5" scale I think.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Feb 9, 2009)

buy the omen or the damien used(25.5 scale ) to practice and save money for something better
or save more and buy a nice axe, im pernosanly think that 25.5 is more comffy to play, so im selling my loomis , i want a custom....


----------



## Krampusz (Feb 10, 2009)

I red on another topic that there's a new tipe of omen extreme 7, that has no limitations to the 24 fret and that could make an important diference!
I just can't find out why hasn't it got a new name or evan on the oficial site, the picture with it is the old one. How could I find a dealer that has the new model?


----------



## I_infect (Feb 10, 2009)

Petar said:


> I have just red that Omen 7 extreme is made in china..and Damien in Corea..
> From what i know, corea should be much better quallity than china, but maybe not the case..i dunno..



I have a Damien 7, it's made in China. I also have an Omen 7 and C-7, both China made.

My other opinion is that the Schecter pickups aren't that bad at all(remind me of a Duncan designed distortion), and the EMGhz's aren't worth the wire they coil them with.

Honestly out of all three, I think the C-7 is the best bang for the buck. I really like the active Duncan designed PUs... a little less output, but more manageable than regular blackouts. If you want the looks, go for the Omen.


----------



## Shinto (Feb 10, 2009)

Is the new Omen Extreme 7 really basswood? The Schecter website says that it's mahogany.


----------



## remorse is for the dead (Feb 11, 2009)

WTF? This thread is like two years old.


----------



## Shinto (Feb 12, 2009)

Shinto said:


> Is the new Omen Extreme 7 really basswood? The Schecter website says that it's mahogany.


Bump...


----------

